

Warp Speed Will Kill You - jackfoxy
http://www.space.com/businesstechnology/warp-speed-kills-100308.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Similar article in New Scientist three weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1131401>

Isn't interesting a subject will turn up in one "popular science" magazine,
and then in succession in several of the others.

